# Stump Chair I "carved"



## BoesTreeService (Oct 16, 2005)

Four pictures of a large stump I carved into a chair for a client. Her initials are on the front and I left room to add another pair of initials below hers.

Anyone have experience at this kind of thing? I beveled all the edges and added the date to the back. 

I have also cut a large stump into a table right next to a deck

Terry Boes
Boes Tree Service

Echo cs320
Stihl MS360
Stihl 066


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 17, 2005)

hmm... never heard of stump chair myself, but I like it. Did you think of the idea or did she? Either way, looks like it turned out well enough. If I was you, which I'm not, I would round off the edges of the back so that it looks more chair like. Just a thought.

EDIT: i was just looking at the pictures again and I realized that if you did that, it would look like a tomb stone. so forget that idea.


----------



## BoesTreeService (Oct 22, 2005)

*stump chair*

Thanks for the reply. It was my idea. To be honest I HATE stump grinding so I offer alot of options to people who are not really sure if they want the stump ground out or not. Obviously if they want it or its in a place that should just not have a stump - I do it and even recommend it. I would rather be creative. My next idea is one I cant wait to try, that is to leave a 4-6 foot high stump and carve it sorta into a spiral of shelves to put flowers and plants on.


----------



## smokechase II (Oct 22, 2005)

May I suggest:
1) Rounding the back, similar to a dining chair.
2) Slightly less thick of a back, (more room for an American bottom).
3) Angle the back just a skosh more.
Also:
Possibly doing a bench thing between two close stumps. Part of the log could be ripped for the seat and back. Although that is probably going to take some real woodworking equipment to make it right.
Your beveled edges are sharp and an absolute must.
Caution the homeowner not to serve buttermilk near this furniture.


----------



## Trignog (Oct 22, 2005)

"That would make a great closline post!" 

Saved us from a 40 + dbh ash stub about 12 feet tall. The boss even went home got his drill and installed the clothes line for the ungratefull little old lady. Glad I didn't have to mess with that wood.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 22, 2005)

I made one in northern va one time. The utility forester didn't want any trees cut no matter how dead they were. We were to reduce the height to where it wouldn't hit the line. This was too dead to climb so I cut it any way. I made a chair of the stump thinking people would be less likely to complain. I never heard any complaints.

Mike


----------



## Justin Garrison (Oct 25, 2005)

I've carved all kinds of chairs out of little or small wood for sitting around the fire but always out of pre downed wood never a stump. Biggest probably about 4.5 feet tall with seat bottom about 2.5 ft tall.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never left a chair for anyone, but I have fashioned a couple of bird baths for folks.

Jeff


----------

